# super fast way to resize video



## Anafam (Jan 13, 2009)

I want to resize an XviD video which has a size of 700mb to 528*218 (2.42:1) . The problem is that most of the video encoders conveters take a lot of time to convert it.

My question is there any tool out there that will resize a 700mb XviD to 624*336(16:9) size "super fast". When I say "super fast" I mean like really fast, sort of like changing an Divx videos header to XviD using because four cc doesn't even take a second to convert, while if i was to use converting software to covert from DivX obviously it would take all day. So is there a tool out there that will resize a video about as fast as four cc changes video headers


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure resizing will always require recompression.
The only time it doesn't is when you're using one of these two (which aren't really resizing):
- there's a string somewhere in xvid videos that lets you specify the aspect ratio if it's nonstandard (non-square pixels). i think that gets ignored when you play the video in windows media player, but if you play it in videolan, the aspect ratio will be corrected.
- in the interim instead of tweaking the video you could just tweak the player. if you don't like the size of your video, just resize the window. just make sure the preserve aspect ratio isn't checked and you can stretch one of the edges to make it look the way you want.


----------

